# Primary color wood stains



## Santa's Workshop (May 16, 2011)

I am looking for some bright, primary color wood stains for toy making. Any suggestions?


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Try good old fashioned food coloring. I use it for some turnings and it works nice. Can also use RIT dyes or try these: 
http://www.woodcraft.com/Family/2001718/TransTint-Dyes.aspx


----------



## TGRANT (Jan 25, 2011)

Aniline dye stains come in a number of colors. You can also tint oil based finishes with artist oil colors. You can also consider acrylic paints. Check out an art store. From what I’ve read, once the finishes are dry they are relatively non toxic, but if the toys are for young children and might be put in a mouth, you might want to avoid any potential toxicity and use shellac or mineral oil, or paints that are certified as non-toxic.


----------



## Spike2101 (May 3, 2011)

ProTek makes a line of bright color stains. I used them on some playground equipment. They are suppose to be relatively benign for the environment; however, for children (esp. if they are biting on the toys) I really don't know.


----------

